# craftman snowblower proseries 30



## vivepoujezu (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello
i have been looking t the craftman 
Craftsman ProSeries 31AH8DSH799 30" 357cc Dual-Stage Snowblower with Power Steering
I have not seen much review on this revise ones .
can any one share some light advise

thanks


Mario


----------



## vivepoujezu (Jul 3, 2018)

*Arien platinum vs deluxe efi*

I have read many reviews about the deluxe efi that it is underpower.
I have a drive way that can take about 10 cars+ which one is best for my driveway the platinum or the deluxe efi


----------

